# Black headlights



## Cruzeros013 (Apr 1, 2013)

I didnt know where to post this im new to the website and cruze 
i wanted to plastidip my headlights and was wondering of any one has done this 
and was curious on how good u can see at night!?? Ive used vht night shades 2 coats but couldnt really see at night


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I would suggest against plasti dipping the headlights. I did 4 coats of plasti dip smoke and it dropped the visibility down quite a bit, and I have upgraded bulbs. I would suggest you get a vinyl shade that fits what you desire and go with that.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I would suggest tinting them. Plastidip will really mess with the light output at night. Plus it's illegal. Do a light smoke tint and play it safe


----------



## Nano-Skiff (Aug 25, 2014)

What they said. 1


----------



## Cruzeros013 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys ill just do some vinyl tint thanks


----------



## sonicboost14 (Jun 18, 2014)

Lamin-X or something to that effect. Its a tint film that goes over lenses. Theres knock-off brands on ebay and thats where I got the yellow film I did my high beams. Love it and it was simple.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Why anyone would want to make it harder to see at night is beyond me. 

It is also illegal (at least here in WI) to run any kind of tint/coverings on the headlights at night.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Some people just want it for their style of what they like. I'm kind of 50/50 when it comes to it. I would only black out my head lights if I had some hella lights under the grill.


----------



## Cruzeros013 (Apr 1, 2013)

Im 50/50 about my headlights as well but there's alot of cruzes here where i live all stock from what ive seen so i just wanna make mine standout and different from the rest


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

If you tint, at least upgrade the harness for added light output. I'm also with the others on dip(never used the smoked dip designed for this so can speak on it) but it's like holding surgical gloves up to the head/tail lights. Even glossifier kinda kills light output.


----------

